# First weekend of Central Region Wide



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Looks fun. Hopefully they will get going for you with the moon going away.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Man,,,,,I'm hangin out in the wrong camp!!!!!!!!!!

I like live bands, Crown Royal, and beer.

Were you guy's going to be next weekend? :wink: :wink:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Man there sure were a lot of sexy guys in your camp. Especially the one with the Budweiser hoody. :lol:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I agree, Anyone have a picture of him in a Speedo?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Man that what camp is all about. spending time with some good friends. Nice pic and good luck on the rest of the hunt.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

....and they told me party hunting was illegal in Utah.  Looks like a good time Fatbass.Good luck on the rest of your hunt.


----------



## The Janitor (Jan 23, 2009)

I thought this report was in the wrong section. I had to remind myself there is no ****-erotic sausage fest section. :mrgreen:


----------



## The Janitor (Jan 23, 2009)

:lol: 
Wish I could make it. Hell, I wish I had a turkey tag. Hope you get into some bigun's sometime on your hunt though.


----------

